# Bow Speed



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's a bow speed calculater I found on a forum http://bucklemke.com/ke/ke.php


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Huh, I came up almost 20 fps short of what the chronograph says.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

You must have a highway patrol chronograph.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

It worked for me, it was close, with in 3 fps


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I cheated so that mine would go 450 fps. Pretty good.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't get it. I've shot my bow 3 times through a chronograph in the last week and it's still about 20 fps short. It should read 523, but it only comes out to about 504 when I use this method. Anyone have suggestions? I don't want to fall below 500. I heard you can get erratic arrow flight.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, all of your aarows are now going to be in erratic flight mode, and you will never shoot straight again; therefore, I highly suggest that you throw away your bow, buy a new one, and quit using that old Highway Patrol radar gun that you bought from overestock.com...In fact, you need a faster bow anyway, as yours is now much slower than mine. :roll:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> It should read 523, but it only comes out to about 504 when I use this method. Anyone have suggestions?


Smear Crisco on your arrows?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I smeared some of that Kentucky jelly on there, and I got an additional 3 fps. Astro Glide might be my next move and will probably make removal from 3D targets a bit easier.

My ultimate goal is to be over 600 fps. Then my hold over at 100 will only be about 3.875 inches. I plan to harvest my 2008 buck at no less than 150 yards.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Huh, I came up almost 20 fps short of what the chronograph says.


Did you check the box for mullet and for chrome valve covers? Those together create roughly 20fps. That might not quite be true, but I know the chrome valve covers are worth about 7 hp on your Trans Am.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

mine came out to with in 4 fps. But I also factured in the 30 weight that I put on EVERYTHING!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Huh, I came up almost 20 fps short of what the chronograph says.
> ...


The pink firebird on the hood takes me down 4 fps, But it's well worth it for the ladies.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Having a longer shaft is always helpful. :wink: 

Cool program. I was within 6 of my chrono reads.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> Having a longer shaft is always helpful. :wink:
> 
> Cool program. I was within 6 of my chrono reads.


As Finn said...put crisco on the longer shaft. If the shaft is wide, then use break free and you will pick up some additional speed, energy, and have greater pleasure in your shot.

Alas, throw your old crusader bow away and get a new one Can-O-Tree-Trunk...I'm just sayin. :twisted:


----------

